# How about a keyboard and internet browser



## mrwonderful (Nov 29, 2007)

Since tv already has an internet connection why not add a keyboard and a browser for full internet connectivity?


----------



## LightMike (Mar 10, 2006)

Trust me, I would definitely want that but it would probably cost too much for the average consumer, especially how the economy is right now. I believe that TiVo WILL eventually come out with something like that like the old MSN Web TV & TiVo in one box (all TiVo branded of course), but I don't think it would even come out till 2012 or later.

Plus, you would then have to worry more about viruses

I think TiVo needs to stick with what reasonable suggestions they get already from their customers such as:
- disk meters
- ability to play your songs & slide show at the same time
- Screen saver
- Adjustable TiVo Suggestion hrs On/off
- Dual Now Playing Screens for multiple users 
(i.e. Parents Now Playing List 1...Kids Now Playing List 2

- Ability to add extra storage via external USB drive
- Ability to See & control your Now Playing list & To Do List online
- And Much More


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Keyboard support (either a near proprietary IR wireless or USB standard HID class), would be good, to replace the various Ouija screens currently used.

As for web browsing, the TiVo CPU is too small and the screen resolution too small (on the SD TiVo anyways), for effective web browsing on modern web pages, even if you suspend recording.

Plus TiVo would have to keep a web browser up to date. I am sure they have better things to do.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, resolution on an SD TiVo is 640x480 at best - 720x480 on a DVD model with a widescreen TV. That's pretty small. Which means a special web browser that reformats the pages - like WebTV/MSNTV uses, or many mobile browsers. But the TiVo's CPU really doesn't have the power for it.

The S3 & HD would be better suited to it. 1920x1080 is a respectable resolution, even 1280x720 is pretty good. But the CPU is still kind of weak, though a lot stronger than the S2s. And these days people expect support for CSS, JavaScript, Flash, etc. Flash is probably the sticking point. But TiVo is certainly closer to being able to do it than in the past, the TiVo HD's hardware is close to that of many handheld devices with web browsing.


----------

